# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  GSM alarm

## christakosxo

καλησπερα !!! ψαχνω κυκλωμα συναγερμου πολλαπλων ζωνων που εχει τη δυνατοτητα ειδοποιησης σε κινητο τηλεφωνο !! δε μπορω να βρω κατι αξιολογο.Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει?? ευχαριστω.

----------


## her

Αγόρασε κάποιο συναγερμό έτοιμο. Ποιο οικονομικά θα σου έρθει και προπαντός ποιο ολοκληρωμένο. Είναι αρκετά οικονομικά πλέων !

----------


## Γιώργος 231

WWW.XARIS1.GR

----------


## klik

Υπάρχει για όσες ζώνες θέλεις (εγώ έχω κάθε αισθητήρα σε άλλη ζώνη) και για όσους ορόφους θέλεις. Μπορείς να έχεις και μια πολυκατοικία με 100 διαμερίσματα με ένα σύστημα και να ειδοποιεί άλλους αριθμούς ανάλογα με τα συμβάντα.
Μπαίνουν διάσπαρτες πλακέτες επέκτασης (ετσι που να βολεύουν τις καλωδιώσεις των αισθητήρων) και επικοινωνούν με 4 καλώδιακια με την κεντρική μονάδα και η κάθε πλακέτα επέκτασης υποστηρίζει έως 20 αισθητήρες. Υπάρχουν οθόνες+πληκτρολόγια με μενού στα ελληνικά για όποια λειτουργία υπάρχει ωστε να μην δεσμεύεσαι μόνο με τη χρήση κινητου.

Τα μηνύματα στο κινητό είναι κατατοπιστικά (π.χ. 11:01 ΠΟΡΤΑ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΟΚΑΜ,  11:01 ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΟΚΑΜ).

Η επικοινωνία είναι αμφίδρομη, δηλαδή μπορείς να ενεργοποιείς/απενεργοποιείς συσκευές απο το κινητό σου, καθως και να αλλάζεις παραμέτρους στο σύστημα. 

Αν ασχολείσε με ηλεκτρονικά και δεν θέλεις κάτι έτοιμο του στύλ βάλτο και να δουλέψει όπως όπως (το συγκεκριμένο  χρειάζεται παραμετροποίηση στη δικιά σου εγγατάσταση), μπορώ να σου δώσω πληροφορίες με πμ.

----------


## k_sotiris

Δε στέλνεις και σε μένα πληροφορίες για να δω και εγώ τι είναι αυτό;

----------


## christakosxo

Πολυ καλο !!!! το θεμα ειναι οτι δε θελω κατι ετοιμο και κατι τοσο συνθετο. θελω να κατασκευασω μονος μου τη κεντρικη πλακετα και να εχω τη δυνατοτητα επικοινωνιας με το κινητο,δηλαδη το κυκλωμα ψαχνω !!! εχω φτιαξει μονος μου παλιοτερα συναγερμο μιας ζωνης και τωρα εχω βρει κυκλωμα με πιο πολλες ζωνες,και θελω να δω αν γινεται να μετατραπει σε GSM . οποιος μπορει ας μου δωσει τα φωτα του ......   :Smile: ))))

----------


## klik

το να κάνεις την πλακέτα είναι το εύκολο, το πρόγραμμα είναι το δύσκολο (θέλει αρκετες γνώσεις). Η πλακέτα έχει 2 με 10 τσιπάκια, ανάλογα με τις ζώνες που θέλεις και την πολυπλοκότητα που θέλεις στις επιλογές. Φυσικα θες και ένα gsm module (π.χ. telit 862, simens mc35,...)

Η πλακέτα θέλει έναν μικροελενκτη με UART στο οποίο θα συνδεθει το gsm module. Μπορω να σου δωσω σχηματικο, αν θέλεις.

----------


## christakosxo

φυσικα και θελω !!! το gsm module μπορω να το συνδεσω σε ο,τι κυκλωμα συναγερμου θελω η μονο σε συγκεκριμενα κυκλωματα ?? γιατι εχω βρει καποιο που σκεφτομαι να κατασκευασω ... οσο για το θεμα του προγραμματισμου τι ακριβως χρειαζεται ?? ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα με λιγο διαβασμα πιστευω ολα γινονται...    :Smile:

----------


## cycler

Βρες πρώτα ένα GSM module.
Πάρε το πλήρες documentation.
Καλό διάβασμα!

Πλάκα - πλάκα έχει πολλά που πρέπει να ξέρεις για να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο.
Τα βασικά:
1) Γνώσεις προγραμματισμού κάποιου μC
2) Γνώσεις των ΑΤ εντολών που υποστηρίζει το μόντεμ του GSM module
3) Λίγα ηλεκτρονικά...

Να προχωρήσεις βέβαια, είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρων θέμα.
Να κάνεις πολύ δουλειά μόνος σου και να ζητάς βοήθεια σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα που σε δυσκολεύουν. Θα χαρούμε πολλά άτομα να σε βοηθήσουμε...
 :Rolleyes:

----------


## klik

To gsm module πρεπει να συνδεθει με μικροελενκτή που έχει σειριακή πόρτα uart (κατι σαν rs232 αλλά σε χαμηλότερη τάση). Οι απλές κατασκευές συναγερμών που παρουσιάζοντε στο διαδύκτιο χωρίς μικροελενκτές δεν υποστηρίζουν τέτοιες επεκτάσεις. 

Υπάρχουν ομως έτοιμες συσκευες που να συνδεοντε σε έτοιμους συναγερμους
και αν ενεργοποιήσεις μια ακίδα να στέλνουν ένα προκαθορισμένο μηνυμα σε κάποιον.ους αριθμο/ους. Δεν νομίζω ότι ξεπερνουν τις 4 ζώνες όμως.

Για το software δεν νομίζω το "λίγο διάβασμα" να αρκεί για να το φτιάξεις απο την αρχή. Χρειάζεται εκτενής γνώση κάποιας γλώσσας προγραμματισμού assembly,basic,c,... ωστε να μπορείς να στέλνεις εντολές και να πέρνεις εντολές στο gsm module.

Αν σου κάνουν οι 4 ζωνες, βρες κάποιο έτοιμο απο το εμπόριο. Αν θέλεις να δείς πόσο βαθυά πάει η λαγουδότρυπα... εδω είμαστε...

----------


## christakosxo

Με ενα συναγερμο σαν αυτον εδω ----->>>  http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Alarm/mba.htm
τι ετοιμο gsm module θα μπορουσα να συνδεσω???? πανω κατω για τι χαρακτηριστικα του module πρεπει να κοιταξω???

----------


## klik

έχει κάποια που όταν πάρουν ένα σήμα, σου στέλνουν ένα μηνυμα και όταν στείλεις μηνυμα, δίνουν μία έξοδο (π.χ. ενεργοποιουν/απενεργοποιούν).
Δες και στοhttp://www.gps-com.gr/, αλλα και στα περισσότερα μαγαζια έχει έτοιμα τέτοια (τα οποία περιέχουν  gsm module)

----------


## christakosxo

το module μου πρεπει να εχει μια εισοδο για ειδοποιηση οταν χτυπαει ο συναγερμος και 2 εξοδους για ενεργοποιηση και απενεργοποιηση του συναγερμου σωστα??? στη περιπτωση που θελω να τον χωρισω σε ζωνες το συναγερμο τι module χρειαζομαι????

----------

